# just passing along



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

be carefull with drop lights with bulbs , a verry large shop in my area burned to the ground tech had drop light with light bulb in it , working on 18 hp briggs had a not thinking moment and fuel sprayed on bulb resulted in loss of about 40 years of hard work ,, i used one till this happened , i personally like the bulb type ,, but mine went for the one way ride to the land fill just wanted to pass this along ,, :thumbsup:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah they are dangerous. especially when the blow and shatter and powers going to em when you drop em.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

This is why you should always use a fluorescent work light with an impact resistant enclosure (like the ones that Snap-On sells). They give off very little heat, the bulbs last forever, and they are much brighter. You can spill gasoline all over these things and you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

thats why i use one. bulb blowed though. dropped it tooooooo many times and left it on mostly.


----------

